# Where'd You Get Them Ears...



## Roxy_Nie

Ok so this will be a temp thread until I get enough information to open up the new one....

I would like everyone to post up their crop info...This is what I need...

State:
City:
Vet Office:
Crop Style:
Head pic of your dog: (all pics must be embeded and not to big)
Price you paid:

If you guys have anything you think I should add please let me know..

I will organize everything after we have gotten a few posts..

Thank you Elvis Fink for the great idea.....


----------



## American_Pit13

State:Cali
City:Oroville
Vet Office:Country Vet clinic
Crop Style: 2 in crop with NO BELL
$250 ea, but prices are $415 now.
Head pic of your dog: I added more than one pic so you could see them held differently.


































What happens when you don't specify no bell











belindabone said:


> excuse me agian for not knowing the terms..lol...what is "with bell and without bell"?ill be doing this all too soon,and i wanna know what to ask for!thanks,belinda


Bell is where the ears come out on the sides.

Bell on his ears. However it doesn't look bad on him








You can kinda see the bell here









Where as this dogs ears don't









I wish I had bigger pictures of my brindles ears she is a great example of bell gone terribly wrong which is why I hate bell lol..
Luckily she held her ears down all the time so the just looked really cute and small, but when she heard something those sucker shot out sideways.


----------



## smith family kennels

Alabama
Cullman
Compton's Vet Clinic
show crop
price: 125 no post cost
post care was no wrapping just pulling, stretching, and rubbing.

















side view


----------



## kulangngot24

*bullet*

state; cali
city; sanfernando valley
vet; san fernando pet hospital
style; medium short
cost; $400

ooopss thats for two dogs honest mistake.....
cant get pics of the other dog, my brother have it


----------



## Elvisfink

Dr. Jezbera
Riverside Animal Hospital
(951) 683-4200
6162 Magnolia Ave, Riverside, CA 92506-2522
$175 No post care


----------



## redsky

all my dogs have the medium crop and are done at Stresser animal hospital in Chicago, IL on the westside, he charges from 150-200 depending on how many dogs you bring in and what you want done (i usually get mine done at a lower price because i've been going to him since 06 not to mention I take in a lot of dogs/pups for crops). BTW the medium crop is in between the short and show crops. He also adjust how he crops to how the dogs head and ears are shapped because not all dogs have the same shapes and he feels some look better one way then the other.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

State:CALIFORNIA
City: OAKLAND
Vet Office: ST. LOUIS VETERINARY CLINIC 
3545 Fruitvale Avenue
Oakland, CA 94602
(510) 530-1004

Crop Style: SHOW WITH* NO BELL*
Price you paid: $185

KENYA(6months)


----------



## vdubbinya

State: south carolina
City:kingstree
Vet Office:Cottingham Veterinary Hospital - 
309 E Main St, Kingstree - (843) 354-7386
Crop Style:show with bell i guess,  it fits him 
Head pic of your dog:








Price you paid:225$

you can see his ears a lil better in this pic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

*State:* Florida
*City:*Jacksonville
*Vet Office:*Whitehouse Animal Hospital
*Crop Style:* show and short with bell
*Price paid:* about $200 all post operative follow up care was included in the price.


----------



## Indica

*Indica's Crop*

*State: Kentucky
City:Russelville
Vet Office Phone and Address: 1219 Nashville Street 
Russellville, KY 42276
(270) 726-2389
Crop Style: Short/Medium
Price paid: $115*


----------



## razors_edge

State:TX
City:houston
Vet Office:bellfort animal hospital
Crop Style:idk i showed em a pic( has a bell though) i didnt know bout this till now
Head pic of your dog: look at avatar
Price you paid:180 for the crop and 50 for the meds


----------



## StaffyDaddy

*State:OKLAHOMA
CITY:OKLAHOMA CITY
Dr. Bixler with Companion Animal Clinic
CROP STYLE : SHOW CROP w/ SLIGHT BELL
PRICE:308 (pre op, op, meds, aftercare)
DESTROYING TWO E-COLLARSRICELESS
*

*FRONT SHOT*










*PROFILE*


----------



## razors_edge

State:TX
City:houston
Vet Office:bellfort animal hospital
Crop Style:idk i showed em a pic( has a bell though) i didnt know bout this till now
Head pic of your dog: 
Price you paid:180 for the crop and 50 for the meds



















i didnt know about this bell thing until recently, i wouldnt have got the bell if i knew there was a choice, no matter what her ears came out nice, still love the crop even though i regreted it when she was in the healin process
__________________


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Alabama
Florence
Center Star Vet
Show Crop
$165

Stitches JUST came out


----------



## Pitcrew

Louisiana
medium crop
The Animal Hospital Dr Baker
125.00


----------



## KLiK

State: New Jersey
City: Union City
Vet Office: Summit Animal Clinic, Dr. Carlos Ferano (sp?)
Style: Short Crop
Price: $145 Meds Included


----------



## Mo-Jo

State: California
City: Studio City
Vet Tully & Labounty
Style: Medium/short
Price: $200


----------



## Sydney

*State:*North Carolina
*City:*Kannapolis
*Vet Office:*Cabarrus Animal Hospital-Dr. Harroff
*Crop Style:*Sydney-Short slight bell Arson-Short/Show slight bell
**most importantly both crops are flush with the side of the head**
*Price you paid:* $289 all care and meds included

*Head pic of your dog*

Arson
Day after surgery...









4 days after surgery...









Arson still has stitches, more pictures will be posted later as ears heal!

Sydney
Within a week of surgery...









5 Month (2 months after surgery)









3 Years...


----------



## GTR

Sydney is the most beautiful dog ever.


----------



## OverSt

Siimba @ 12wks

*State:* Arizona/ Mexico
*City: *San Luis
*Price:* $20
*Crop Style: *Show crop


----------



## MISSAPBT

Twenty bucks ???

I wish New Zealand cropped! *shakes fist in air* I dont see the harm in it and the vets would roll in the cash.


----------



## American_Pit13

I am bumping for some new ears


----------



## aimee235

Almost no vets in my area crop.


----------



## aprilortego

State:Louisiana
City:Marksville
Vet Office:Veterinary Clinics of Avoyelles
Crop Style:Show Crop with little to no bell
The vet actually did between a show and long crop, We are debating on trimming them a tad bit shorter.

Price you paid: $250 all care and meds included

Head pic of your dog

(Wow she was holding her mouth funny lol)



























Side Pic


----------



## Aireal

OverSt said:


> Siimba @ 12wks
> 
> *State:* Arizona/ Mexico
> *City: *San Luis
> *Price:* $20
> *Crop Style: *Show crop


wow $20!!!! did they even put the dog under!?!


----------



## JimSG74

***Edit***


----------



## FrostFell

State: Washington
City: Tacoma
Vet Office: Dr Smith, VCA Parkway Animal Hospital
Crop Style: short, and very short show
Head pic of your dog: (all pics must be embeded and not to big)
Price you paid: $300 each dog, which included aftercare and pain meds

Dr Smith was AMAZING, she had a huge folder of samples already on hand, and looked carefully at all the pictures we showed her, and pictures of the sire and dam, and made some lines with a pen on the pups ears while we described what we wanted. She asked what we expected each pup to grow up to look like, and planned the height of the ear accordingly. She warned us about dimpling on the longer crop, and in general really knew her stuff. The crops came out perfect, healed fast, required no taping or posting. 5 of 5 stars 

The ears with a dimple (look they stand!)










The shorter crop


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

FrostFell said:


> State: Washington
> City: Tacoma
> Vet Office: Dr Smith, VCA Parkway Animal Hospital
> Crop Style: short, and very short show
> Head pic of your dog: (all pics must be embeded and not to big)
> Price you paid: $300 each dog, which included aftercare and pain meds
> 
> Dr Smith was AMAZING, she had a huge folder of samples already on hand, and looked carefully at all the pictures we showed her, and pictures of the sire and dam, and made some lines with a pen on the pups ears while we described what we wanted. She asked what we expected each pup to grow up to look like, and planned the height of the ear accordingly. She warned us about dimpling on the longer crop, and in general really knew her stuff. The crops came out perfect, healed fast, required no taping or posting. 5 of 5 stars
> 
> The ears with a dimple (look they stand!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shorter crop


That is one good looking bully! Gorgeous


----------



## Lua

Holy crap I have been quoted as LITTLE as $550.00 in and around Calgary.


----------



## showdawgs

State: Georgia
City: Stockbridge
Vet Office: Stockbridge Animal Hospital
Crop Style: Show
Price you paid: $290.00 everything included (use them on my show dogs)

















































State: Georgia
City: Gordon
Vet Office: 
Crop Style: 
Price you paid: $95.00 Just this year price


----------



## LadyRampage

State: Oklahoma 
City: Chickasha
Vet Office: Cimarron Vet 
Crop Style: Not sure I used a picture of Showtime's Berlin..lol
Price you paid: $85 total and the hubbie went in to make sure they did the cut how we wanted..of course this was back 12 years ago..lol


----------



## meganc66

State Michigan
City: Clinton Township
Vet Office: Snider Veterinary Services
Crop Style: Between a show and a short (i showed him some pictures)
Head pic of your dog: 
pre crop








after the tape came off, but before stitches came out, will add more after stitches are out
















Price you paid: $354, included pre op blood work, op, meds, any and all post op visits that are for the ears)

I am EXTREMELY satisfied with these ears, they are just how i wanted and Dr. Snider is very experienced and a totally awesome guy! I have been driving an hour and 15 minutes each way to see him but it was completely worth it, i really recommend him.


----------



## barrelracin1

Could you please repost your dog's pictures for ear cropping? I'm in the Jacksonville area, & I'm looking for a great vet/artist. I need asap..Thank you!


----------



## gopeder2000

Please forgive my ignorance, but what are the advantages of ear cropping?


----------



## GottilineOtto

Sorry if this sounds dumb but what's the difference between bell and no bell? Does no bell case more ear infections or what? My pup has his appointment on the 10th and I'm stuck between short crop and show crop.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

GottilineOtto said:


> Sorry if this sounds dumb but what's the difference between bell and no bell? Does no bell case more ear infections or what? My pup has his appointment on the 10th and I'm stuck between short crop and show crop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


the bell is the bottom of the ear that droops out kind of like the lobe... here an example of a bell

Google Image Result for http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae211/kratos221/P4073505.jpg

and in my lil icon u can see my dog without the bell... its personal preference.... i think it just looks cleaner without the bell


----------



## GottilineOtto

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> the bell is the bottom of the ear that droops out kind of like the lobe... here an example of a bell
> 
> Google Image Result for http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae211/kratos221/P4073505.jpg
> 
> and in my lil icon u can see my dog without the bell... its personal preference.... i think it just looks cleaner without the bell


Hey thanks for the info I really appreciate it. I think I'll go with no bell I've seen how weird some look I just never knew it was because of the bell haha learn something new everyday ill post up pics of Otto when he's done.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

